# 彼女もまた



## JapanForever

彼女もまた, 彼の呼びかけに応じて魔体から連結を解のき、 彼の義体へ戻のろうした

 I would like to know what is the subject between 彼女 and 彼. That's strictly litteral and the context ais about a battle who goes wrong...
彼 is the hero and 彼女 is another person who serves as computer and the two ride in a Mecha robot as In Japanese anime. I want also to know who between the two 義体へ戻のろうした....
Before this sentence, the man told the girl to come back (modore if  I well understood). The magical body and the artificial body are two things differents. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Flaminius

彼女もまた*、*彼の呼びかけに応じて魔体から連結を*解*き*、*彼の義体へ*戻ろ*うした*。
*
There are a few verbs in the sentence but there is only one subject for all; 彼女.


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks Flaminius. By the way just one question: what is the form of the verb 戻ろう ? Didn't understand well.


----------



## Flaminius

My mistake.  It's 戻ろうとした (< _modorōto suru_), a construction that's equivalent to "tried to return."

彼女もまた*、*彼の呼びかけに応じて魔体から連結を*解*き*、*彼の義体へ*戻ろ*う*と*した*。
*


----------



## JapanForever

So "she tried to return to his body?"


----------



## Flaminius

Oh, that's a question not so "strictly literal" (you in #1 _supra_).  Generally, the main verb takes all other verbs as subordinate verbs.  In this case, the most natural understanding is that "try" takes both 戻る and 解く as complements.

You probably know what I am going to say before I say it.


The construction _-(y)ō to suru_ often means "tried but failed."  If she could take off the magic body without much problem, then you may be able understand "try" covering just 戻る.  We need a few more sentences from the same text to really know if "try" covers both or just 戻る.

You must not be accustomed to providing context upon request.  Context and background information MUST be provided in the first post of a thread, without being asked.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay. That's a bit complicated actually the context. Actually the hero has a body with  on his chest a kind of orb with her soul inside. So afterwrad the hero received her orb before going out of the mecha. So. Don't know if it can help in the context of the verb.


----------



## Flaminius

Since she successfully took off the magic body and returned to him, I'd say that "try" covers both actions.  So, the sentence presumably sets up the background against which events are narrated that took place until her soul (?) returns to the orb in his chest.


----------



## JapanForever

So she could return to it? That's the meaning of 戻ろう?


----------



## Flaminius

JapanForever said:


> So she could return to it?


That's what I thought you meant by this:


JapanForever said:


> So afterwrad the hero received her orb before going out of the mecha.



Or else I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## JapanForever

I think it's okay. Thanks


----------

